# تعلم CNCمن خلال هذا الموقع الرائع مع برامج simulator لكل خطوة



## fadi2200 (11 مايو 2006)

تعلم CNCمن خلال هذا الموقع الرائع مع برامج simulator لكل خطوة
http://www.jjjtrain.com/vms/cnc_intro_code.html


----------



## yassine-maroc (11 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom nice post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله موقع جيد يا اخي 
نرجو منك المزيد من المواقع التعليميه 
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## asdfg (11 مايو 2006)

اذا كان هناك من يقرأ هذه الرسالة و مهتم ب الcnc أرجو منكم تزويدنا بكتب اما بالعربية أو English
مشان تكون هناك فائدة


----------



## fadi2200 (11 مايو 2006)

*اخي محمد*

اخي محمد اسماعيل بشرفني اني اتعرف عليك و انشاء الله اقدر افيدكم


----------



## هاني اسماعيل (18 مايو 2006)

موقع ممتاز الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## ahmad_gsm (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخي على الموقع الجميل والمفيد ده


----------



## المهندس الثوعي (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
يعطيك الصحه على الموقع المفيد جدا ونرجو منك افادتنا بالمزيد من هذه المواقع التعليميه .....ز
وجزاك الله خيرا,,,,,,


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر:15:


----------



## احمد عصام (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخى على هدا الموقع الرائع:14:


----------



## هندسة انتاج (25 يونيو 2006)

مواقع رائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Taher (7 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً و فعلاً نحن نحتاج مواقع تعليمية كهذا الموقع


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## cnc (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Taher (17 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## islam2a (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## kfaams2003 (29 يناير 2007)

موقع ممتاز الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## mohaon (21 فبراير 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أ.حمزة (2 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (26 مارس 2007)

مشكور عزيزنا الغالي


----------



## souad belkhir (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً و فعلاً نحن نحتاج مواقع تعليمية كهذا الموقع


----------



## نبيل حمود (13 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اكرم جرجس حنا (25 مايو 2007)

Thanks fadi2200
the site is very usefull
thanks again


----------



## SPIDERMAN01210 (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير
ونرجو من منك امدادنا بالمزيد


----------



## islam2a (18 يونيو 2007)

very good site
thank you


----------



## عبدالباسط رحيم (22 يونيو 2007)

*مكائن الcnc*

*مشكور اخي وارجو توضيح منتجات هذه الماكنة بالاسواق وماهو افضل منشا لصناعة هذه الماكنة وماهي ملحقاتها وانواعها وكلفتها وجزاك الله الف خير *​


----------



## turnur1 (12 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال الدين محمود (18 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## جمال الدين محمود (18 يوليو 2007)

موقع متميز وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.love (19 يوليو 2007)

موقع مفيد وجميل 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد الكناني (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم محتاج صور ومواضيع حول ابراج الضغط العالي رجاءا


----------



## خالد القاضى1 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم اللة كل خير على الموقع التعليمى الرائع


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألللللللللللللللللف اللللللللللللللللللللللف خير يا رهيب ، هذا موقع تعليمي يفيد الطلبة بالعملي وكذلك بالنظري وأنا مشتغل ودارس كثير عن هكذا شغلات ولكن وجدت شغلات جديدة كثيرة علية فشكرا جزيلاً جداً هواية


----------



## mamdouh3005 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

السلاموا عليكم 
بشكرك يااخى على هذا الموقع


----------



## mohboussetta (6 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع ممتاز
*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## mamdouh3005 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكر يااخى
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## عثمان عبدالعاطي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## turnur1 (10 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (28 يناير 2008)

مشكور بس ياريت لو فى مواقع ابسط


----------



## يحيى يحيى (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ياريت لو عندك مشروع كامل بالبرنامج لمكنة 5 اكسس (5 محاور) ومخصصة للزخارف والمشغولات الدقيقة كالذهب وتكون سهلة التنفيذ هيكون لك ثواب كبير قوي باذن الله وارجو الرد يا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المغترب4 (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
لاكن الموقع لا يفتح 




بارك الله فيك


----------



## alakhaly (2 أبريل 2008)

أريد كتاب شبكتات


----------



## alakhaly (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الف خير 
شكرأ لكم


----------



## الصقر المحلق (2 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## FEM (4 أبريل 2008)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سيروان الصوفي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## -alzahrani- (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخوي ,,, بس الرابط لا يعمل
ياليت تحث الرابط


----------



## ahmedzizo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله موقع جيد يا اخي 
نرجو منك المزيد من المواقع التعليميه 
تقبل خالص تحياتى*​


----------



## أبوهناالمصرى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى على هذا الموقع


----------



## ahmedzizo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير
ونرجو من منك امدادنا بالمزيد*​


----------



## iphone4 (22 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا أخي بارك الله فيك*


----------



## معاذ محمد نبيل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا*



asdfg قال:


> اذا كان هناك من يقرأ هذه الرسالة و مهتم ب الcnc أرجو منكم تزويدنا بكتب اما بالعربية أو English
> مشان تكون هناك فائدة


:79::79:


----------



## معاذ محمد نبيل (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

